# Rosemary and ???



## MOGal70 (Jun 19, 2013)

I HATE the smell of rosemary! 

And with that being said, I do want to use it in my poo bar because I do want it's reported benefits. Can someone recommend something to blend with it to tame it down.  

I have:

Cedarwood
Patchouli
Peppermint
Orange
Grapefruit
Lemongrass
Lemon

but I am willing to buy another one if you all can recommend something for me.


----------



## paillo (Jun 19, 2013)

I used Rosemary and Peppermint in a poo bar and love it!


----------



## kazmi (Jun 19, 2013)

I recently did a rosemary with lemon and lemongrass that I like.  One part each of rosemary and lemongrass to 2 parts lemon.  If you hate rosemary increase both the lemongrass and the lemon.  Haven't tried the rosemary with peppermint yet but that is on my list.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jun 19, 2013)

Try  a sniff test of each-put a drop onto a q-tip and put it in a baggie.  Come back to them and take a whiff and see which combo you like best.  That way you take some of the guesswork out of it.  I like a combo of lemon, orange, rosemary, and lavender a lot!


----------



## MOGal70 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you! I did put a few combo's on cotton balls and put them in baggies this morning, of course none of them smelled good to me because I had so many sents floating around!  I think I did a rosemary / peppermint, but if not I will try that, and the rosemary / lemon / lemongrass sounds promising.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 19, 2013)

In the soap swap clemmey mixed rosemary and anise it was smellious!


----------



## MOGal70 (Jun 20, 2013)

I ended up using equal parts: rosemary & peppermint and about double that lemon & lemongrass. The lemongrass is what is comming thru the most.

I didn't use exact measurements though.


----------



## Wendy.B (Jun 25, 2013)

Rosemary always reminds me of my Grans old medicine cabinet, however I have recently made a Lemon, Rosemary and Honey bar.. works well.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Your first two suggestions are both things that I have used and love. I have also used 3/4 lavender and the remainder split between rosemary and lemon. I heard recently that some rosemary is cut with eucalyptus, I have purchased from two different sources and one was much better, a more pure scent.


----------

